
Programmers vs the Apostrophes - iamelgringo
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080221/ap_on_hi_te/apostrophes_in_names
======
phaedrus
Bad article, but good points made in it. If you think about it, given that SQL
is used so much with data containing people's names, it's perversely ironic
that the creators of the language chose to give a special meaning to a symbol
that is so likely to turn up in the data.

